# 2g eclipse gsx



## Old.DSMer (May 18, 2012)

Welcome. I'm a little biased, but nice donor 

I've been working on a '95 Talon AWD. I choose the Kostov 11" 250V and Soliton1 based on other people's performance data. RW Audio did an awesome job on a Porsche with this combo.

Check out my thread and blog for some issues with clearances and the transfer case.

Good Luck with your build!


----------



## John Lee (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome project! So weird...I'm real surprised to read this. I'm new to this forum and didn't think anyone here would be thinking of using a dsm for a conversion... I am also looking into converting my 2g awd talon 97. My first idea was to modify only the rear though, exactly the way you mention: motor coupled to the rear diff and maybe have the ability to keep the 4g63 (assuming I figure how to keep a fuel tank.)

Cool projects guys, I'll definitely stay tooned.


----------



## Old.DSMer (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, there are not very many DSMs being converted - a few 1gs, but I have not seen any 2gs. In some circles it would even be considered a sacrilege!

The AWD is a little heavy for a conversion and makes any kind of electrical performance....well....pricey. But I can't wait to see what the electric motor can do under full power and AWD traction 

Your RWD option could work by removing the front drivetrain and keeping the axle. You'd have to do some major floorpan modifications to mount the motor at the rear diff, so I'm not sure that would be a viable option. Synchronising the ICE FWD with the rear an electric would be extremely difficult, if not impossible.

I have most of the instrumentation/gauge driver details worked out and tested. I just need to build some circuits and permanently install them. I'll update the build thread when I get more time. Let me know if you need any other info.


----------



## John Lee (Jan 25, 2014)

Old.DSMer said:


> In some circles it would even be considered a sacrilege!


Haha, So true!... I sort of ''came out of the closet'' with this idea to some of my close dsm budies. Well... they froze and looked at me as if I had just admitted to being a pedophile rapist  hahah



Old.DSMer said:


> Your RWD option could work by removing the front drivetrain and keeping the axle. You'd have to do some major floorpan modifications to mount the motor at the rear diff, so I'm not sure that would be a viable option. Synchronising the ICE FWD with the rear an electric would be extremely difficult, if not impossible.


I don't know about rantes87's idea and I don't want to Highjack his thread, but here's another option I was considering. Modifying the rear subframe so the diff yoke would face rearward (upside down, vent mod) and mounting the motor behind the subframe, rather than in front of it. Only 21 or so inches for the motor though. Floorwork would be cutting out the spare wheel well, a lot simpler than cutting up the middle of the car. Rack & Mounts for the motor welded on the subframe itself, And, if it doesn't work out, there's always the option of reverting back to an unmodified rear subframe.

The synchronizing part is where I'm stumped. I was wondering if a simple ATX FWD tranny conversion would do the trick. Hard too say if a car like this would even be fun to drive or not.

Rantes87, I'm nowhere near selecting components to use as you seem to be. Good luck with the build!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

ya gotta break some eggs to make an omelet..... I think you will just frustrate yourself if you do just the front or rear and struggle with syncing them later, or attempting a gas electric hybrid.

you might get better performance with twin tandem Warp9 than one big 11". you can run them at higher rpm, perhaps have less space issues even though a siamese would be longer, and use the controller to switch from parallel to series for max performance.... seems thats what some of the drag guys do with the Zilla.


----------



## Markijohn (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm brand new here and just started browsing to see what info was here and stumbled across this thread. I'll admit the 2g conversion took me back for a minute, especially seeing your budget. That much money could make a CRAZY 2g. However, I guess I can't blame you for wanting to take a beautiful machine and making it more unique. I have a 1g shell in the yard (and a 2g on jackstands haha) and thought about making that an EV for a second, but I actually have an EV Indy car already, so I think I'll focus on that.

If you have some Matlab experience, there is a software called Advisor that you could set up and simulate your 0-60 times. I did this for my thesis about a year ago for NCSU's EcoCAR - www.ncsuecocar2.com. This would be a good way to see if your design would net your performance goals.

Glad to see fellow DSMer's here!


----------

